# Where to live in Johburg and work in Parktown



## Alban73 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi All - I am new to this forum and apologies if this thread has already been discussed in the past. I am currently preparing to relocate with my family of 5 from London to Johburg in June, working around Parktown and will also flight out of the country frequently for meeting with clients. 

Considering the general concern about morning traffic around Sandton, what will the best area to rent a house if I target no more than 45mn every day from home to work, leaving at around 6:30/7 am. 

During my last visits in the town, I stayed around Randburg and just love the area, although there seemed not to be less rent offers in the area compared to Sandton. Now, I have a preference for place like Rivonia, Bryanston, Douglasdale or outside the N1 around Sunninghill, as they tick most of my boxes for acceptable proximity to Parktown and Sandton, as well as good school for the kids ( Public school or Affordable Private ones). Please comment and let me know if i am missing key details there.

Is it practical/cheaper to leave car at Sandton station and take the Gautrain to airport? or better just to drive all the way to the airport and park there. 

Many Thanks
Alban


----------

